# It is driving me crazy



## snoopy (Apr 6, 2013)

Seriously i am thinkking of giving up my dog 
, i feel i cant handle all this pressure. Maybe it is better to give it to a friend. Biting and pooping , peeing every where. Plus work and wife i should take care of. Now Snoopy is taking all the attention and i am newly married. Maybe i took the step of raising a dog was too earlly


----------



## josiebruin (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm also frustrated and at the end of my rope with my puppy but this dog is part of your family now. In a year or so you won't be able to imagine your life without him. My 9 year old dog Roxy is one of the great loves of my life. I tear up to think of ever losing her. Hang on. Get some help. Get someone to take him for the weekend to get a breather. Refocus on training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't give him up or give up on him. He's counting on you to be a good dad. He's just really young and will outgrow it. This is the time to bond. Puppies need a lot of exercise and training. They only have little brains and their attention span is short. He's about like a 2 year old child right now. We don't expect a lot out of 2 year old kids, right? 

Get into a puppy training class and work with him, then do an adult class when he gets to be 5 or 6 months old. He'll be the best boy in the end.

Besides, it's good practice for when you and your wife bring kids into the world. A golden will be a wonderful companion for all of you, and teach your future kids a lot about unconditional love. Raise your puppy like you would a kid. He wants to please you, but he's really young. I know it's hard to find the patience, but if you'll just take the time to train him and hang in there until he can get a little older you'll be rewarded with years of blessings from him. 

In addition to training, there is a lot of experience here on this site to tap into. People will be glad to help


----------



## snoopy (Apr 6, 2013)

Well i love him i cant deny. But it makes me feel sad also coz i feel i cant handle him. I feel low self esteem. A lot of people are telling me things then i discover all what they havr said is not right. Should i send Snoopy for training sessions? Potty training is very very very frustraiting. SNOOPY in a blink pees very fast i cant even grab his attention . In one seconds zeeet he is done. Makes me way too angry. ******** is in a way controlable. I yell at hin while pooping he stops. While peeing he dont stop. Sometimes he get way to nervous and bites like hell. I yell at him but he doesnt stop. I dont play or give him attention but still keeps biting my pants and my shoes. Ahhhhh potty tarining i wish i could close my eyes and open it again and he have learned potty training


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

With a young pup they don't have any control for potty so it's up to you to get him on a schedule to take him outside. Young puppies can need to be taken outside every 15-20mins until they learn to hold it better. As they grow incredibly fast this time increases and before you know it you'll only need to take him out every hour, then every few hours etc..

It's lots of hardwork for the first couple of months and sleepless night, but it's so worth it in the end when you have a wonderful golden buddy. How old is Snoopy now? Don't give up on him yet, he's just a baby and needs you to teach him what to do right as he doesn't know better. Hang in there, it will get better. The biting will ease before you know it aswell.


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

The difference between an 8 week old pup and an 18 week old pup is astounding. He will be a different dog in 2.5 months. Really, it gets better, and soon too! He is tiny with a tiny attention span and a tiny bladder. Give him a chance to become the pup he will become. If you are yelling at him, he may be frightened of that. When is he biting your ankles and pants( by the way he does this to you because he loves you the most and wants your attention the most). If there is a time of the day when he does this, be proactive and tire him out with vigorous play or a walk( it doesn't take far at his age). You could even take him to meet people, that really wears them out because is stimulates their minds. If he starts acting like a brat, put him in time out. You don't have to let him bite you. Just scoop him up and put him in his crate/kennel. You are in charge, not him. If you need advice we are here for you. You and your wife can do this. Do you have a neighbor kid that you could pay to walk him or ask to come over to play with him? Don't give up. He needs you.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't "send" him for training- training is for you just as much as him, so you and your wife will have to go with him. Nothing worth doing is easy, and raising a puppy is no different. I think you are at a crossroads here and it's time to make a concrete decision and commit to it. Your options are: 1) keep him, invest your time, energy, and even some money (for classes and books) into turning him into the best dog he's able to be. You will feel frustration, anger, and sometimes plain old confusion. You will also feel humour, joy, and a judgement-free love, loyalty, and emotional connection that you just won't find in anyone but your dog. But I have to say it straight: if you go this route, giving up can't be an option and your wife will have to be just as committed to this puppy as you. Just as with child-rearing, you guys have to work as a team- but it will be worth it. 
Option 2: contact the golden retriever breed club in your area and ask them to help you place him as soon as possible. Puppy raising isn't for everyone- for that matter neither is dog ownership in general. But this puppy deserves to be in a home that is committed to him no matter what, so I would urge you to make your decision soon and stick with it, no matter what. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

What are you doing with him right now? What is his schedule? Give some examples of what you're doing and maybe someone can advise you on that. How often do you take him out? Are you treating him for pottying in his place? Do you have a routine yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

I see that you are not in the US. So it may be different for finding dog trainers and such in your area. What were you expecting from your puppy? I think it is hard for someone who has never been around dogs. I grew up with a house full of animals, so I had a better idea on what a dogs needs were when I bought my puppy. It was still mind-meldingly difficult for me at times with my puppy only being 6 weeks when he came home. So if you had no point of reference for a puppies needs, it has to be even more crazy for you. There is hope though, he will be a good dog. be patient with him. He didn't have a choice when you bought him. You are all he knows now. He understands even less than you do right now. Do you have a friend or even a kennel you can bring him to for a few days so you can relax and spend some quality time with your wife? How does she feel about him? Is she bonding with him?


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

snoopy said:


> Seriously i am thinkking of giving up my dog
> , i feel i cant handle all this pressure. Maybe it is better to give it to a friend. Biting and pooping , peeing every where. Plus work and wife i should take care of. Now Snoopy is taking all the attention and i am newly married. Maybe i took the step of raising a dog was too earlly


Don't mean to be offensive, but I'm sure there were times when your own mom would've happily given you up if she could have when you were young... It's a puppy stage, I presume, hang in there, it gets better. You need to put in some time into training, and it really doesn't take that long for the basic stuff. and it's a great bonding activity for your new family, can also be great for meeting people and social life as well. 

You can do it, just be patient and invest a bit of time. Maybe find a trainer if it's really impossible. 

In a few months you will laugh at all this and enjoy having a wonderful dog.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Dancer said:


> Don't "send" him for training- training is for you just as much as him, so you and your wife will have to go with him. Nothing worth doing is easy, and raising a puppy is no different. I think you are at a crossroads here and it's time to make a concrete decision and commit to it. Your options are: 1) keep him, invest your time, energy, and even some money (for classes and books) into turning him into the best dog he's able to be. You will feel frustration, anger, and sometimes plain old confusion. You will also feel humour, joy, and a judgement-free love, loyalty, and emotional connection that you just won't find in anyone but your dog. But I have to say it straight: if you go this route, giving up can't be an option and your wife will have to be just as committed to this puppy as you. Just as with child-rearing, you guys have to work as a team- but it will be worth it.
> Option 2: contact the golden retriever breed club in your area and ask them to help you place him as soon as possible. Puppy raising isn't for everyone- for that matter neither is dog ownership in general. But this puppy deserves to be in a home that is committed to him no matter what, so I would urge you to make your decision soon and stick with it, no matter what.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have to apologize, reading this over it could be taken in a negative or attacking kind of way- totally NOT my intention! I simply wanted to express the importance of making a decision one way or the other and sticking with it. In my opinion, it is impossible to move forward with something difficult like this if you are not 100% committed. There can't be a 'way out'- the thinking has to be "this family member is pooping all over the floor- what is the family going to do about this?". To tell you the truth, I don't feel much real 'love' for my dogs until they stop keeping me up all night and pooping/peeing all over my house! I get through those months on faith- faith that this won't last forever, and one day this puppy will own a piece of my heart. But the first few months are sure tough....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Dont give up. I know how you feel, I was the same way for the first month or so. You got your puppy so young so it seems like it is lasting longer. She is only 8 weeks. You have to give it more time. You cant expect a puppy that young to know what to do. Yelling will NOT help. Take her outside every 15 minutes. Hang bells on the door and ring them when you go out to teach her to ring them when she needs to go. Watch her every second or put her in a crate or gated area. If she goes, take her right outside. I'm told (didn't work with my dog) that if you pick them up while they are peeing, they will stop. So if you catch her in the act, pick her up and take her out. Biting last's a little longer, but gets much better at around the 4 month mark (or at least for us it did). If you are having such a hard time and wanting to give up after such a short period, I would recommend taking her to training. It will teach you how to train her.
Please dont give up because its hard work. Life is hard, you cant just give up. You said you are newly married, are you going to give up when things get hard? What if you have a baby... are you going to give up because it cant feed itself or use a toilet? I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I'm just trying to make you understand that most things in life are hard. Taking care of a puppy is no different. You have to give it time. A couple of weeks is not long enough for it to understand what to do. Its a baby and will learn with time, training and patience.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

A different point of view.....Perhaps you're right. Maybe giving the pup up would be best, provided you know someone who can give him a good home.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

For what it's worth here are my thoughts:

Raising a puppy is very hard work as you have said. Do you have a trainer who could come and work with you in the home to help you bond with your puppy, devise a routine to help with house-training, give advice and generally show you about life with dogs? Is your puppy's breeder able to offer something similar? Personally, and this is just my opinion, if the answer to both those is no, re-homing the puppy might be the best thing for you all.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

snoopy said:


> Seriously i am thinkking of giving up my dog
> , i feel i cant handle all this pressure. Maybe it is better to give it to a friend. Biting and pooping , peeing every where. Plus work and wife i should take care of. Now Snoopy is taking all the attention and i am newly married. Maybe i took the step of raising a dog was too earlly


My heart does go out to little Snoopy, who has only been on earth a few weeks. He is now without his mom and littermates, with a different species! Teach him kindly and consistently, love him and allow him to be successful in your eyes, as success breeds more success. Dr. Nick Dodman wrote a great puppy book called Puppy's First Steps. Read it for help! I also agree to place the baby in a loving home if you know in your heart you made a mistake and cannot deal. Make sure the breeder is 100 percent looped.


----------



## madametrogdor (Mar 27, 2013)

Snoopy, 3 weeks ago I was standing in your shoes, wondering what the hell I was ever thinking when we got River. She was destroying everything, peeing and pooping all over the carpet, and refused to sleep through the night, leaving my husband and me without adequate sleep.

Today, I am so happy I chose to keep her, and work with her. Everything has done a complete turnaround from then. I mean, 180 degrees. She is completely potty trained (no accidents in a week), becoming more and more well-mannered, and is growing into such a wonderful companion that I already love her more than life itself.

All that anger and frustration are normal feelings to have at this point. But like the others have said, now is the time to double down and work with him even more, because within the next 3 weeks, if you keep working at it, you guys are going to have a major breakthrough. Get snoopy in puppy training. You and he will both learn so much more than you thought possible at this young age. Get him socializing with other puppies (puppy training will help get you hooked into a network of puppies his age) and have play dates where you just wear both pups out. Take him with you where ever you can and teach him to be sociable with strangers. Having a puppy is indeed very hard work, but the rewards will pay off so fast you won't even realize how short a time it's been. You will look back at this time and marvel at how quickly he figured it out and went from going in the house every time to standing at the door and waiting for you to notice and take him out.

I promise you, it will get better, and soon. You just have to invest the time and energy. The reward is not free, but it is SO worth it.


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

Snoopy...u do not know how many times I've felt just like u& I've raised other dogs..just not inside! We've made it 11 weeks ( Kenzi is 17 weeks) & sometimes I wonder how! My vet & trainer have been so sympathetic towards me & helped sooo much...I've even had to give up the training due to car sickness issues plus I can't afford a special collar trainer wants to use.

So I've just decided to do the best that I can. As a mom...that was also my philosophy! Yea...she STILL sends me over the edge..but there are also many times when she's great! She still pulls& bites a leash...barks a lot...still wants to bite ( but I've noticed that is more due to wanting attention..etc.
But thank The Lord...the housetraining seems to be great! Now! Of course as soon as I type this she might have an accident! Haha

My nerves have been shot for the past 11 weeks...my whole days seem to revolve around this one puppy...but ...I am doggone determined to stick it out...I've had one golden who lived 17 years & I have one now who is 11. Great dogs! 

I'm learning very slowly...that an inside golden needs LOTS LOTS LOTS of exercise! I've started taking her out every evening & let her play play play with the older one. Her butt gets worn out & .....when she comes back in.....totally different puppy! Lays around & goes to her crate within an hour to sleep like 10 hrs.

Hang in there...I'm still trying too!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Snoopy, please stop yelling at this little baby dog. You say the puppy is nervous. You yelling at him for something he cannot control (he has a tiny bladder and an immature digestive system) is not helping either of you. Will you yell at your newborn child for not toileting on command? This is no different. A baby is a baby, and it needs patient, loving, thoughtful teaching in order to know how to behave properly. If you truly cannot do that, then I do think it's a good idea to find someone who can provide that for your puppy.


----------



## snoopy (Apr 6, 2013)

I will try to do my best maybe everything is good in life , one have to pay the price for it. Nice lovely dog= patience+strong will. But sometime one look at something from one point neglecting the others. I dont know if i should share my small story in life . I dont want to look like a crying baby . Maybe i am sharing my feelings here coz i dont like to look like a week person infront of others in real life. Anyways i have been taking goos care of Snoopy and being patience also with him ia good for me also as it is good for him. Many times he peed in wrong place after this post and i didnt yell at him. Just tool him on thw right place. Gave him a reward whe he pooped in the right place
i have downloaded dr Ian free book and on page 20 right now. I have been taking Snoopy in our private parking lot where he can play and i will post videos soon


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 9 weeks old too, she just chew on my flip flops and left a lot of little teeth marks, yesterday she rip my pants, and she has a lot of accidents in the house :doh: so means that I have to wash the carpet more often, but I still love her and I will not change her for anything, she brights my day when I open my eyes in the morning and she is there waiting for me; patience thats all that you need...


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

The magic 2 words are patience and perseverance. We all been there. I wont give up my girl for anything in this world. For the pee and poop you have to take your puppy out every 20-30 mins or so. It takes time. Now my girl is 8 and a half months old and she can hold it for 4-5 hours. When I'm not home she can hold it even 8 hours. Your girl is just a baby, you cant expect from a baby not to poop or pee in the diaper.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hang in there, remember to be patient because this is new to both of you, find a puppy trainer or class and remember this gets better if you put in time, patience, consistency and most of all love. I have a 6 month old now and we are having so much fun with him! He makes us laugh so much now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Puppies are a lot of work. Yelling will make your puppy nervous, You have to realize that he is a baby and is learning. If you can find a good trainer, I would go. I got my golden when he was 4 months and I have to admit for the first few months I was at my wits end. I have had many dogs but this is my first golden and he is more challenging. Do you crate train? That is how I potty trained my dogs. When I get him out he goes right outside, when he's done eating or drinking, he goes right outside, you have to keep him close, I watched mine like a hawk. My golden, Tucker, is now 10 months and he is becoming more and more enjoyable, his nipping is getting better, our walks are also more enjoyable, my husband is even liking him more. Your wife will have to get on board with helping too, if she isn't already. Just be patient and consistent and just remember he is a baby.


----------



## snoopy (Apr 6, 2013)

I never tried crate training i dont know what it is?


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Where do you keep your puppy when he sleeps at night or when you are gone? How old is your puppy? I have a crate and you don't want it too big where he will go to one end and pee and then sleep in the other end. I have always crated trained my dogs and what I do is take them potty before I goto bed and depending on how old the puppy is, I would have to get up in the night to let them out again but as they grow they will sleep all night, then first thing in the morning, let him out potty again, after they ate or drank I would take them out again and lots of praise for going potty outside. I keep my eye on them and any signs of them gonna go potty I take them right out. I also take them out the same door every time so eventually they will goto that door. If I leave they go in the crate, depending on how old they are depends on the length of time they can stay in there. I'm not sure how everyone potty trains their dogs but this has worked for me. After awhile my dogs don't need to go in the crate they are free to roam but my golden is 10 months and still goes in the crate at night or when we are gone. Good luck to you and this site has helped me a lot with regards to my golden.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

snoopy said:


> I never tried crate training i dont know what it is?


It's probably in the Ian Dunbar book you downloaded. Keep reading. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

